# Thomas Aquinas on the kingdom of Christ and the rule of tyrants



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 7, 2021)

Commenting on Hebrews 1:8, Thomas Aquinas contrasted the kingship of Christ with the rule of tyrants:

*61*. Then he commends his kingdom on its equity when he says, *a sceptre of justice is the sceptre of your kingdom*.

And this kingdom is fittingly described by the *sceptre*: for a tyrannical kingdom differs from that of a king because the former exists for the tyrant’s benefit with great harm to the subjects, but a kingdom is particularly ordained to the benefit of the subjects. Consequently, the king is father and shepherd: for a shepherd does not correct with a sword but with a sceptre: _I will visit their iniquities with a rod_ (Ps 89:33). Furthermore, a shepherd uses a rod to direct his flock: _feed your people with your rod _(Mic 7:14). For a rod sustains the infirm: _your rod and your staff have strengthened me_ (Ps 23:2). Furthermore, it troubles the enemy: _a sceptre shall spring up from Israel and shall strike the chiefs of Moab_ (Num 24:17).

For the reference, see Thomas Aquinas on the kingdom of Christ and the rule of tyrants.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------

